# X250 base rear suspension, bump stops or spring assisters?



## groyne (Mar 1, 2013)

My 2008 LWB Citroen relay has just failed its MOT, not enough clearance between the leaf spring and the Bump stop. In fact they are touching.

The Bump stops are cone shaped, now the questions are;

1)  Are they Bump stops or Spring assisters? 

2) If they are Spring Assisters, does there need to be a gap between them and the Leaf spring?

To uprade the Leaf springs is going to be about £200 a pop, plus labour.


If anyone's got an x250 base, can you have a look underneath and let me know what's what.

Oh, and here's the daft thing, if the stops/assisters where missing then the van wouldn't have failed, unless the suspension was totally f00ked. (and that's straight from the Mot inspectors mouth).


----------



## dave docwra (Mar 1, 2013)

As far as I am aware they are ok to be touching as they are spring assisters & as long as the spring is not flexing in the wrong direction it should pass the MOT.

Dave.


----------



## groyne (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheers Dave, it's as I thought after an afternoon reading on the Internet. Now I have to convince the MOT Inspector.


----------



## dave docwra (Mar 1, 2013)

Extract from testers manual, see *bold* text.

2.4 Suspension - General 2.4 - page 1
Information
Method of Inspection
Reason for Rejection
This sub-section applies to both front and rear suspensions including any optional components fitted.
The inspections must be carried out with the vehicle over a pit or on a raised lift.
The examination of some front suspension components requires the steered wheels to be jacked up as described in Section 2.5, MOI A1 and the examination of some rear suspension components require the rear wheels to be jacked as described in Section 2.6.
A small pinch bar should be used to check for wear or play in many of the suspension components covered in this section.
Guidance for assessing corrosion and the use of the Corrosion Assessment Tool is given at Appendix C.
The condition of the vehicle main load bearing structure not in a ‘prescribed area’ is checked under Section 6.
*A suspension bump stop must not be confused with rubber/synthetic suspension spring assistors.*
An inappropriate repair or modification includes welded repairs or the use of excessive heat to highly stressed components (see Appendix C) and modifications which are likely to affect the roadworthiness of the vehicle.
Tricycle and quadricycle requirements are detailed at Section 9.2.
A.
All Suspension Types
1.
Check:
a.
that there is enough clearance of the axle or suspension with the bump stop or chassis
b.
whether any suspension unit is so weak that it does not hold the body far enough away from the road wheels.
2.
Check all suspension components for inappropriate repairs or modifications.
3.
Examine the vehicle structure around any sub-frame, spring or suspension component mounting for:

excessive corrosion (i.e. within the ‘prescribed area’, see Appendix C)

distortion

fractures.
Note: It is usually necessary to open the bonnet to inspect front suspension components. It may be necessary to inspect the inside of a luggage compartment or boot to effectively check prescribed areas and testable items that otherwise would not be seen.
1.
a.
Inadequate clearance of the axle or suspension with the bump stop or chassis
b.
a suspension unit so weak that the body or other part of the vehicle fouls a road wheel or would do so if the vehicle was laden.
Note: a missing bump stop rubber is not a reason for rejection.
2.
A suspension component with an inappropriate repair, or a modification which has seriously weakened the component.
3.
Deliberate modification which significantly reduces the original strength, excessive corrosion, severe distortion, a fracture or an inadequate repair of a load bearing member or its supporting structure or supporting panelling within 30cm of any sub-frame, spring or a suspension component mounting, that is, within a ‘prescribed area’, see Appendix C.


----------



## m30 (Mar 1, 2013)

I suppose failing a car or van for sitting on the bump stop would probably be under the assumption that the vehicle was unladen and the spring had therefore become weak, whereas a motorhome or camper is probably somewhere between 1/2 - 3/4 loaded all the time. Personally I would have doubts about trusting an MOT tester who couldn't work out any of the above

Stu


----------



## groyne (Mar 1, 2013)

I found this, see page 13. It should convince him.


http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/MoT%20-%20Issue%2050%20-%20May%202011.pdf

So back to the test station in the morning, it's the local council one.


----------



## Sparks (Mar 2, 2013)

.


----------



## groyne (Mar 2, 2013)

My rear suspension is like the one in the picture ;








but single spring and a bit more compressed. Why would it be that size and shape if it was just a bump stop?


----------



## Sparks (Mar 2, 2013)

.


----------



## jogguk (Mar 2, 2013)

groyne said:


> My rear suspension is like the one in the picture ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's not a bump stop. Looks like what I had on the old 1980's era VWLT35 vans. Vw used to call them 'rubber cone springs'. Many LT vans were wrongly failed because the rear springs were a bit odd and had a negative concave curve even when empty.

John


----------



## groyne (Mar 2, 2013)

> A Haynes manual would give the answer but they don't cover as many models as they used to.




The Elearn manual calls them  Buffers.


----------



## groyne (Mar 5, 2013)

After showing the MOT tester a copy of Matters of testing and Extract from testers manual ( thanks again Dave), he agreed he'd got it wrong. :idea-007: He then had to do a re-test, free of charge. I've now got a road legal van again.:dance:

So before you blindly accept the "experts" opinion, make checks yourself, it could save you ££££££s.


PS.

Having said all that, I'm not overly happy with the Spring assisters as they are under tension and look like they are starting to wear a bit. I might have to look into getting Air ride suspension at some point.


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is a bump stop on a 2004 Boxer and it did contact the leaf springs but always passed the MOT


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 6, 2013)

X250 bump stops on a new van, very clearly not in contact with the leaf spring


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 6, 2013)

No they are bump stops
here is a fiat Doblo one
BRAND NEW FIAT DOBLO REAR SUSPENSION BUMP STOP BUFFER | eBay


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 6, 2013)

I replaced mine completely last winter
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...p-air-suspension-fitting-made-easy-guide.html


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 6, 2013)

Instructions for fitting air assisted suspension on X250 clearly says remove the bump stops
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/dunlop/L.D06.C.M.en.pdf


----------

